# Can the shrimps be mixed together?



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I have some CRS & fire reds, and planning to get some yellow, blue, cherry red etc. Can these shrimps be raised together in the same tank. I currently have 9 CRS in a 20g tank with 50% subtrate of cycled ADA. It is a bit uncrowded. So can I add other types of shrimps to the tank without hurting the CRS, not just affecting their survival, but also breeding? When the shrimp specialists here post their pictures, the shrimps seem to be of the same type only in the same tank. So I wonder, as a newbie to shrimp, if mixing them can be harmful.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It won't be harmful but they will interbreed (yellows and cherries for instance) and their genes will cause ugly off-spring. There's a compatibility chart available that someone will post for you no doubt. I can't find it off hand.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

See this thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crustaceans-inverts-mollusks-23/shrimp-compatibility-chart-6719/


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are planning on mixing shrimp, green, yellow and CRS will work in the same tank or green, red and CRS. Blue, yellow and red will interbreed. If you don't mind them interbreeding then I don't see why not.


----------

